
Should Airlines Remove Seatback Screens? - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-13/sunday-strategist-should-airlines-remove-seatback-screens
======
ktpsns
For my feeling, per-passanger screens are relatively new. My first flight with
such a plane was maybe 10yrs ago. If the screen space would become free for
mounting own tablets, this would benefit most passengers.

By the way, the usual screens are very cheap. The retail price tag would be
well below $300. This is a tiny fraction of the mentioned 10T$ per device.

I rather doubt that satellite internet can allow 300 people on a plane to
stream their high definition videos from the internet -- technically, not even
talking about the price tag. A solution (which is already adopted by some
transportation services) is to offer access to some in-flight media server.

------
mips_avatar
I would be fine with this if 1. we had better charging ports in the seats, 2.
I could strap my iPad to the headrest in front of me.

